# Neck band



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

My little brother wanted me to put a post out there wondering if people still neck banded canadians. So i guess i will ask. Do people still neck band canadians?


----------



## GK1 (Oct 20, 2008)

You will probably piss the canadians off if you try to neck collar em. :******:

If you mean Canadas then NO. Very few states still use Neck collars except for special studies etc. Most of it stopped 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I know of one two places that still do.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> USAlx50 wrote:
> 
> I need to mount something one of these years, I've never mounted anything besides when I was gay. At least I grew up and realize it unlike haabalalalalala.


Sick burn.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

well here in washington state where i live and hunt, at my work they banded 50 geese and neck collared a few, and some people i know shot 3 neck collars in one flock the other day


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

coyotekiller3006 do you have any pictures of those geese


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

diver_sniper said:


> goosebusters said:
> 
> 
> > USAlx50 wrote:
> ...


That was taddys work. The original quote was about bass fish


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Guys help this guy out. It isnt about the signature on the guys thing i dont know if they do but i think he wants to know so help this guy out.


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

heres the pic


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

yes, they do but in less areas if i'm not mistaken. There was a thread on the fuge the other day from a guy that saw 7 of them next to each other on a city pond in the eastern part of the country.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Hey USAlx50 do you know the refuge site that i can go to and a question for coyote killer do you know if they band then in washington or in a nother state or arent you for sure anything would help


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

they band them right here in washington, they did it where i work i watched them, i dont know about the ones those guys killed tho


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

which side of the state do they band them the east or west. Do you know how far any of them make it away from washington


----------



## coyotekiller3006 (Jan 3, 2006)

i dont know about the neck collars but i work in selah washington, its on the east side, central washington, i shot one goose not even a mile away this fall and it was one they banded there in the summer.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

coyotekiller3006 said:


> heres the pic


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

Does anyone know if they band anything relatively close to south dakota like in canada or anything


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

USAlx50 said:


> diver_sniper said:
> 
> 
> > goosebusters said:
> ...


Bass fish > Muskie Fish

oke:


----------

